# Probleme mit Hardisk



## wingman (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo

Ich brauche drigends Hilfe. Meine PC Hat meine Hardware einfach eine andere Partionen Format zugewiesen und jetzt kann ich sie nicht mehr öffnen. Wie kann ich wieder meine Partion Typ ändern ohne die Hardisk zu löschen. Gibt es ein Programme wo das kann. Meine Partion Format heisst jetzt *Typ 44* 

Grüssli Dave


----------



## sorgenkind (29. Januar 2004)

probiers mal mit PartitionMagic 8. Der geht ganz gut...


----------



## wingman (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo

Das Programme habe ich.

Ich bringe keine Partion drauf. Steht immer nur Typ 44 

Kann man meine Daten nicht mehr reten?

Grüssli Dave


----------



## sorgenkind (29. Januar 2004)

kenne diesen typ 44 auch nicht richtig, aber habe dir einen Link, die hatten das selbe Problem und konnten es lösen.
http://www.mcseboard.de/archiv/28/2003/12/4/8314
hoffentlich kommst du auch weiter damit


----------



## wingman (30. Januar 2004)

*Mh*

Hallo

Auf deren Seite geht alles nicht mehr die Links udn andere sachen. Kann mir jemmand trozdem weiterhelfen bin schon so verzweifelt brauche umbeginnt die Daten wo dort drauf sind. :-(

Grüssli Dave


----------



## BlaBla-HH (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo wingman,

die Links sind nicht das wichtige auf der o.a. Seite, sondern die dort gegebene Hilfestellung. Ich sehe keinen Sinn dahinter, den Weg abzuschreiben und hier zu posten. Nimm Dir doch einfach mal ein wenig Zeit, mach Dir einen Kaffee, oder Tee und geh die angeführte Seite durch. Du wirst feststellen, dass Du keinen der Links benötigst, um zu Deiner Lösung zu kommen.


----------

